
Wilmunder's Star Raiders II Released - bane
https://atariage.com/forums/topic/246591-wilmunders-star-raiders-ii-released/
======
orionblastar
Star Radiers was as close to Star Wars as Atari got, the Parker Brothers game
The Empire Strikes Back was Star Wars but it was a Snow Speeder attacking AT-
AT walkers. I'm talking more about a Star Wars type space battle game.

The extra controller as a keypad made it so you could toggle on and off stuff
on your ship. Without it you couldn't play the game.

A friend borrowed my 2600 collection and never gave it back, so I lost every
cartridge and controller I had. I think he ended up selling it for money
without telling me. The same thing happened to my Amiga collection with a
different friend and my C64/C128 collection with yet another different friend.
I was too nice in letting friends borrow my stuff. Even a Vic-20 I let another
different friend borrow so he could get on BBS systems with a 300 baud modem
and he never gave it back.

But losing Star Raiders hurt me most of all. I even think there was an Atari
Force comic book for it.
[http://www.atariage.com/comics/](http://www.atariage.com/comics/)

------
cmrdporcupine
From Author Aric Wilmunder: "In 1983 I was hired by Atari Corporate Research
and in '84 I transferred to Atari Coin-Op where I was part of a small R&D team
under Lyle Rains, the brains behind Asteroids and Atari Football. I was tasked
with designing and building a sequel to Star Raiders, the most sophisticated
space battle simulator of it's time. While I was still working on the design,
Atari Marketing had purchased the rights to develop games based on the movie
The Last Starfighter, and when the movie did poorly at the box-office, they
quickly re-branded the Atari 800 game as Star Raiders II. The actual sequel
that I was coding was just a few months from completion and as a result it
never shipped, but it did serve as my resume when I went to work for George
Lucas' fledgling games group, Lucasfilm Games. So after more than 30 years
sitting on a floppy disk in my garage, here's the true Star Raiders II.﻿"

